# New maps for COD5



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

http://www.callofduty.com/intel/189


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Awesome! Station sounds good


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

COD4 is for REAL men haha


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

what's the cheapest cod 5 going for nowadays?


----------



## sxid (Jan 19, 2008)

depends what platform and where from. Game.co.uk have it for 39.99 for ps3 and xbox. 29.99 for PC. nodoubt get it cheaper on ebay though


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

xbox 360 - i still will not pay over £25 for an xbox game, stupid price 40 quid 

suprised that cod4 is still quite expensive in the shops, got mine on ebay for £21

i make games for a living so know how cheap they're produced for


----------



## SiGainey (Jan 29, 2006)

Feel free to hit that Thanks button folks


----------



## karl_liverpool (Sep 25, 2008)

buckas said:


> xbox 360 - i still will not pay over £25 for an xbox game, stupid price 40 quid
> 
> suprised that cod4 is still quite expensive in the shops, got mine on ebay for £21
> 
> i make games for a living so know how cheap they're produced for


i got cod4 for pc brand new and sealed on ebay for the princely sum of £7 delivered


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

:thumb:


----------



## Beeste (Oct 25, 2005)

buckas said:


> xbox 360 - i still will not pay over £25 for an xbox game, stupid price 40 quid
> 
> suprised that cod4 is still quite expensive in the shops, got mine on ebay for £21
> 
> i make games for a living so know how cheap they're produced for


Hey Buckas would you mind if I pM'd you about your career? I am starting a computer games programming club up at school here and would appreciate some advice!

Thanks


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

nah that's fine matey, send over any questions - im a 3D Artist though, not programming 

drew


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Play.com was advertising Cod5 for under £30 before xmas IIRC

John


----------

